# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Velika beba koja se nije spustila u zdjelicu

## nightrain

Ovo mi je prva beba (dečko) i u 39+4 još se nije spustila u zdjelicu. Zadnji pregled sam imala jučer kod moje gin i rekla je da je beba još uvijek skroz visoko i ja sam potpuno zatvorena (iako je cerviks omekšan) pa da ću vjerojatno prenijeti. Težina je ultrazvukom procijenjena na nešto više od 4kg, a dužina na oko 55cm. To nije toliko neobično jer je MM visok 195, a ja 175 pa bi bilo nelogično da imamo neku mini bebu. Veličina nije definitivno stvar šećera jer sam radila OGTT i sve je bilo u redu.

Uglavnom ja sam se psihički pripremala za što prirodniji porod. Napravila sam sve testove za porod u vodi (sve ok + beba okrenuta glavom dolje), a ako ne bude mogla voda onda stolčić. Straši me pomisao da ću morati rađati u ležećem položaju jer mi to izgleda potpuno neprirodno i nelogično (pa moja je prabaka rodila četvero djece čučeći pored kreveta pa zašto ne bih mogla i ja??).

E sad, moja gin kaže da ako se beba ne spusti i ja se ne budem otvarala neka odmah tražim epiduralnu jer će se inače sve pretvoriti u 20 sati mučenja i za mene i za bebu (epiziotomija, ležeći položaj, nalijeganje na trbuh i sve ostale "divne" stvari će jednostavno biti neizbježne).

UZV pokazuje da je beba u super formi (izvrsni protoci), a i ja se osjećam stvarno dobro. Nisam zadovoljna jer sam se počela ozbiljno brinuti da se možda stvarno neće spustiti pa ću morati potpuno odustati od mog sna o što prirodnijem porodu. Skačem po lopti, šetam, peglam, ali on se ne miče.  :/ 

Neke moje prijateljice su mi rekle da se niti njima u prvoj trudnoći bebe nisu htjele spustiti pa su nakon višesatnog mučenja završile na carskom.

Ima li netko sličnoga iskustva?

----------


## BP

isti nam je termin  :Smile: 

a i u Rijeci smo   :Love:  

sto se tice spustanja bebe, bebice se u vecini slucajeva kad pocnu trudovi same pocne spustati tako da ne trebas se brinuti unaprijed.

----------


## nightrain

Aaaa super! Onda se možda vidimo tamo. Ja ću pitati ima li tko macu na avataru.   :D 

Ma ja sam isto mislila i na više mjesta pročitala da se bebe kad tad spuste, ali eto - gin me prepala svojom sumnjom da hoće pa sam počela brinuti. 
Stvar je u tome što mi cijelu trudnoću govori da je beba prevelika (ne uklapa se u sve one tablice i standarde u koje se valjda MORA uklopiti inače "sigurno nešto nije u redu") i cijelo vrijeme mi je najavljivala da bi to mogao biti prijevremeni porod, a sad kad sam bez problema dogurala do termina promijenila je priču - prenijet ću, možda se neće spustiti, imat ću dug i težak porod zbog veličine bebe i nespuštanja.

Pretpostavljam da mi ovo nije prva trudnoća ne bih niti najmanje brinula. Ovako se pokušavam što više opustiti i uvjeravam sebe da će sve biti super i kako treba, ali strah me je da me u rodilištu ne počnu strašiti zato jer je beba velika i zbog toga uvuku u žrvanj nepotrebnih intervencija.

----------


## BP

ma nista se ti ne brini.

a i utz procjena bebe zna faliti, tako da nije receno da je beba prevelika...

e da, i mi cekamo decka   :Heart:  

u svakom slucaju, ako ne rodimo prije, vidimo se na dan termina na pregledu  :Smile:

----------


## ruza

Pa nije to toliko velika beba 4kg....Jedino je problem što se nije spustio u zdjelicu,i pitanje je možda imaš disproporciju zdjelice...

Kod mene je bilo da se beba od 5160g/55cm nije spustila u zdjelicu,i na sv.Duhu su forsali prirodnjaka -da sam skoro umrla,i na kraju carski....
Isto prvorotkinja,bez šećera,ja 183,mm 210...-on je bio skoro 6kg na porodu(9.beba poredu)....Moj je buco imao 38 opseg glave,i ja sam imala preusku zdjelicu......

Sretno i nemoj se birnuti  :Smile:

----------


## nightrain

Ma zdjelica mi je po svim procjenama dovoljno velika. Glava bebe je oko 10,5 cm u promjeru (dakle oko 33 cm opseg) što nije veliko kad se usporedi s prosjekom. Stvarno ne znam.
Ja brinem da zbog moje želje da sve bude što prirodnije nešto ne pođe u smjeru u kojem ne bi trebalo ili da doktori stvarno ne isforsiraju 20 sati mučenja i na kraju me ionako pošalju na carski. 
Ne mogu se odlučiti da li da odmah s vrata počnem vikati "epiduralna + carski ako ne ide drukčije!" ako se beba ne spusti ili meni prerano pukne plodna voda ili da i dalje vjerujem da se mora spustiti, da je porod najprirodnija stvar na svijetu pa da sve ipak prepustimo prirodi? 
Ma pokušavam zamisliti sve moguće ishode (i skroz pozitivne i skroz negativne), mogućnosti i opcije  pa da bez obzira na bol + strah pristupim svemu tome promišljeno i hladne glave, ali definitivno nije lako...

----------


## paklenica

Ako ti pomažu pojedinačni primjeri (iako su statistički beznačajni naravno   :Wink:  ), evo ti mojih prvih dvoje djece:

Prvo dijete- 3950g, 52cm. Tata djeteta je dosta visok, bio velika beba; ja sam 160cm visoka. Beba se nije "spustila" sve do kraja, ali je porod prošao bez problema (bar onih vezanih uz prolaz kroz tvrdi porođajni kanal).
Kad je krenuo prolazak kroz porođajni kanal, nije zapinjalo. Jedino su očekivanja osoblja bila da ide nešto brže, ali to je druga stvar.

Drugo dijete- 4850g,55cm
Isto se nije "spustila", tj. angažirala glavicu prije, ali je porod protekao vrlo lako (još da sam bila u čučnju u izgonu, gdje bi mi bio kraj).
Veći dio poroda sam provela u kretnji, polučučnju u trudovima, uz plesanje kukovima. 
TO je tajna prolaska kroz zdjelicu, a ne pojačavanje trudova; oni se uglavnom samouređuju sukladno postepenom širenju zdjelice i postepenom namještanju i preklapanju glavice djeteta.

----------


## Indi

I ono što je bitno znati je da prirodni trudovi ne moraju imati pravilan ritam, npr. da se javljaju u prvilnim intervalima, već da mogu biti +- par minuta razlike.

Kad krene, što više isprazniti mozak i pustiti tijelo da nagonski odradi porod, koliko god je to moguće, naravno. Meni je pomogla spoznaja da previše razmišljanja stvara previše adrenalina koji onda blokira oksicitin zadužen za trudove, tako da sam nastojala što ne misliti i samo promatrati bez aktivnog sudjelovanja mislima.

Ljuljanje bokovima uz šetnju jmi je isto jako pomoglo kod trudova, mislim da to pomaže bebici u rotaciji kad se spušta.

Htjela sam zapravo poželjeti da sve prođe glatko i prirodno bez suvišnih med.intervencija  :Heart:

----------


## ruza

Ja znam da je cura do mene rodila bebu jako veliku isto za njenu građu preko 4,5kg,preko dan i pol rađala,na leđima,drip pojačan,nije se smijela ustajati-sv.Duh...

Mene su poticali sa prejakim dripom da skaćem po lopti i hodam..Opseg glave mu je bio prevelik za moju zdjelicu,prenijela i nije se spustio....
i carski.šok za mene koja sam si kao i ti zabrijala da ću sve prirodno  :Sad:

----------


## nightrain

Hm. Sad vidim da sam krivo izračunala opseg glave jer je formula Pi X (BPD+OFD)/2, ali meni taj OFD (occipitofrontal diameter) nije mjeren pa ne mogu niti izračunati. Ja sam naivno mislila da je samo BPD X Pi, ali sam zaboravila da bebina glavica nije savršen krug.   :Embarassed:    Vidim da s BPD-jem od 10,5 bebe imaju opseg glave od oko 37cm pa valjda i ovaj moj zeko ima toliko. A vidjet ćemo...

Paklenica i Indi, hvala puno na savjetima i podršci!   :Kiss:    Evo sad ću ja (a pogotovo na porodu) "navaliti" na loptu i trbušni/zdjelični ples  :D  , opustiti se i razmišljati pozitivno.

----------


## ruza

Ako i rodiš na carski nije smak svijeta.Nemoj se nakon toga osječati loše i kriviti sebe i svoje tijelo.Ja sam ti to radila.Imala sam osječaj ( u mojoj glavi)kao da nisam dala sve od sebe.A dala sam maximum,čak kažu da su me previše mučili...

Sretno!

----------


## nightrain

Joooj, hvala!!!   :Smile:   Ma znam da nije kraj svijeta i radije bih da se oni odmah odluče za carski ako vide da to nikako neće ići prirodnim putem, nego da me muče kao tebe, curu koja je bila s tobom ili mnoge moje prijateljice. Zato i moje nedoumice oko traženja epiduralne po savjetu moje gin - a valjda žena zna o čemu priča iako se to potpuno protivi prirodi.
Ja se iskreno nadam da u riječkom rodilištu rade razumni ljudi koji će znati procijeniti situaciju, a da ću ja biti dovoljno sabrana da se mogu s njima dogovoriti.
Znam da ispada da previše brinem i paničarim, ali u zadnjih par dana se osjećam kao da će me svaki čas katapultirati na Mjesec, a ja tamo nikad nisam bila pa ne znam što da očekujem i kako da se pripremim. Udah - izdah, udah - izdah, tralalalalala... To je sve što mogu za sada...   :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Nightrain, samo popolako.
Vjerujem da ćeš kad dođe trenutak znati što i kako. Činiš mi se kao osoba koja u pravom trenutku zna ostati sabrana i razumski djelovati.
Ako bude potrebe za carski, onda ćeš o tome razmišljati kad se potreba javi, ako se javi i tad je najbitnije da ste ti i bebica dobro i da sve prođe u redu.

Skupi informacije vezano za to i tu se zaustavi, nekako nema smisla brinuti se unaprijed oko nečega što se možda  neće niti  dogoditi.

Do tad, uživaj u lijepim mislima o vašem prvom susretu, pogledu, dodiru, maženju.

I malo prelistaj ovu temu, ako već nisi. Doista puni pozitivnom energijom:

http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25493&start=0
http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26307&start=0

----------


## Yuna

I meni se beba počela spuštati tek kad je porod počeo, tako da to nije razlog za brigu.

----------


## anjica

> I meni se beba počela spuštati tek kad je porod počeo, tako da to nije razlog za brigu.


i kod mene ovako

----------


## mamamišić

i kod prve i druge trudnoće ostala sam zatvorena do dana kad sam dobila trudove.bebice su se spustile isto tako. dakle bez brige..i da; prenijela sad i jednu i drugu 5 dana.

----------


## mamamišić

i druga bebica je bila teška 4100! a ja nisam tako viskoka  :Grin:

----------


## BP

meni se sve cini da je Nightrain rodila - nema joj ni traga ni glasa  8)

----------


## nightrain

Još se čeka!   :Smile:   Bila sam jučer na pregledu - CTG u najboljem redu i bilježi trudove! Ja ih osjećam kao bezbolno stezanje u trbuhu i leđima, ali to osjećam već jaaako dugo (već više od mjesec dana, a stvarno intenzivno u zadnjih tjedan dana). Sestra je rekla: super, samo nek se ustale i pojačaju. Još uvijek sam potpuno zatvorena, ali se doktor nije niti najmanje zabrinjavao, nego samo rekao da je to sve ok i da dođem za dva dana opet na kontrolu ako se u međuvremenu ništa ne dogodi.
Bila sam zadovoljna s cijelim iskustvom jer me nisu strašili niti s tim da je beba visoko, prevelika, niti da ću prenijeti.
Inače odjutros osjećam kako mi je trbuh u gornjem dijelu malo mekši i kako žgaravice nisu toliko strašne. Čak sam uspjela odspavati više sati u komadu. A bit će da je to sve stvar opuštanja...   :Smile:  
Usput sam čula i priče od više žena kako curice često stižu ranije, a dečki obično kasne. Ne znam jesu li to samo bapske priče ili da vjerujem kako se ni ovom mom nikud ne žuri?
Vidim, BP, da i ti još čekaš...   :Smile:

----------


## BP

kad si bila jucer? sigurno smo se mimoisle, ja sam bila oko 8 tamo i u 10 gotova...sutra idem ponovo. cekam i ja. i ja sam otvorena samo 1 cm...ajde mi se javi sutra ako budes tamo...ne mozes me faliti, 100 kilasica sam..  :Grin:

----------


## nightrain

Planirala sam ići u petak (dakle za 3 dana), a ne sutra.  Ići ću sutra jedino u slučaju da moj zeko uspori sa skokovima. Da nešto s CTG-om nije bilo u redu išla bih svakako, ali ovako mi se čini kako još jedan vaginalni pregled nema previše smisla. Na UZV-u je pred 5 dana bilo sve savršeno pa ne želim niti oko toga paničariti iako znam da sve sve može promijeniti u 5 minuta. 
Idem sad u šetnju i nadam se da ću se uskoro početi otvarati i da će pravi trudovi spontano krenuti. 
Odlazak kod doktora mi je samo izvor stresa (npr. taj cijeli dan ne mogu na WC, a inače imam savršenu probavu) pa želim te situacije izbjeći koliko mogu.
Nadam se da neće mnogi misliti kako sam neodgovorna jer odgađam još jedan vaginalni pregled.

----------


## BP

ne znam jedino , posto su sad kontrole svaka 2 dana, ako odem sutra, da li cu onda morati u subotu ili ce prebaciti za ponedjeljak ako se nista ne desi?

----------


## nightrain

E to niti ja ne znam, ali mislim ako idem u petak onda će biti ok bez pregleda do ponedjeljka. Inače mimoišle smo se jer sam ja došla tek u 2 popodne, malo su gunđali, ali su me ipak primili i bila sam gotova do 4. Ja nisam ni znala da treba doći ujutro jer mi nitko nije rekao, a vidjela sam negdje da je radno vrijeme poliklinike od 8-4 pa sam pretpostavila da mogu doći u bilo koje vrijeme. Baš mi nikako ne odgovara dolaziti ujutro.
Inače hvataju me česte kontrakcije pa se nadam da neću morati ponavljati te kontrole.   :Smile:

----------


## nightrain

Jutros sam bila na pregledu i nakon uobičajenog paničarenja da nešto neće biti u redu pa će me tamo zadržati na kraju je sve bilo stvarno super.   :Smile:  
Sestra koja me je upisivala rekla je da +4 dana ništa ne znači i da je to sasvim normalno. Sestra koja me je stavila na CTG bila je najnježnija i najpažljivija osoba na svijetu. 
CTG je pokazao neki "čudan trud" (tako se sestra izrazila) u trajanju od oko 3 minute pa sam se malo prepala, ali me je doktor potpuno smirio. Rekao je da njega prikopčaju na CTG sigurno bi pokazalo trudove (dakle to je onaj isti doktor koji je tebi bio neki dan, BP) i da te mašine koriste uglavnom onima koji ih proizvode. Bez obzira na njegov stav prema mašinama napravio mi je amnioskopiju (napokon sam malo otvorena!), ali sve je bilo vrlo nježno i trajalo je sekundu pa se nisam bunila. To je bilo prvi put da mi rade amnioskopiju i iako me je te pretrage bilo strah nisam je doživjela kao nešto invazivno i agresivno kao što opisuju mnoge forumašice. Možda to ovisi o onome tko je radi? Ne znam.
Ispipao me je pošteno po trbuhu i rekao da će beba imati oko 3900 i da to nije ništa preveliko, nego potpuno u skladu s mojom konstitucijom.   :Smile:  Beba je i dalje jako visoko, ali trudovi bi trebali napraviti posao spuštanja.
Najavio je da bi sve moglo krenuti za 3 dana!!!  :D   Sad sam već više znatiželjna, nego uznemirena!!!

Uglavnom moje dosadašnje iskustvo s riječkim rodilištem je izuzetno pozitivno (osim jedne sestre koja je vikala na mene, ali kad sam ja vrisnula na nju postala je dobra i pristojna i jednog stažista koji je mislio da mi za pregled treba uvući ruku do lakta i nakon toga sam krvarila 5 dana) i iako ima nekih doktora koji se prave veliki frajeri (s njima se da ipak sve izvući kroz humor) svi ostali su ok. Stvarno se nadam da će me na porodu potrefiti neki normalni ljudi.

----------


## karmazonka

Može jedno dodatno pitanje u vezi spuštanja bebice u zdjelicu... da li ste to fizički osjetile? Mislim na vas koje ste već rodile ili ste pred porod, a beba se već spustila. Ili po nekim sporednim stvarima skužite da je to vjerojatno to. 

Dakle, spuštanje se može dogoditi baš doslovno taj dan kad krene porod, a može i prije, jesam dobro shvatila? Inače, ova spika da porod krene, a da se beba ne spusti pa ti skaču po stomaku i pritišću mi je najgora noćna mora...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anjica

ja nisam osjetila

----------


## Mordana

pozdrav!
moj termin po menstruaciji je prošao prije 5 dana, imam još jedan po UZV to je 05.11. čekamo taj. moja je beba na zadnjem uzv bila 3800 kg,
kaže doktorica da je velika beba,opseg glave 34 cm. hm,hm, nije se spustila, ja se nisam ni malo otvorila ko da je termin za dva mjeseca   :Kiss:  
u ponedljak idem u bolnicu na uzv ( radi disproporcije ), kaže da bi me u srijedu spremila u bolnicu ako se još uvijek ništa nebi događalo, rekla je da postoji i mogućnost carskog. ja sam si uplatila epiduralnu nakon konzultacije s doktorima, neka nje ak zatreba.

----------


## Kora

Mordana, u kojoj si to bolnici platila epiduralnu unaprijed?

----------


## kikki

moje bebe su obje bile velike, spustanje nisam osjetila. u oba poroda pocela se otvarati dan prije, prvi put prenijela 10, a drugi put 9 dana.....2 dana prije drugog poroda dr je rekla da sam zatvorena i da se beba jos nije spustila, dakle kod mene se sve odigralo doslovno preko noci-u trudovima sam osjecala ko da se beba nogama odguriva prema dolje, a dok sam lezala na stolu jedno pola sata-sat prije izgona pokreti bebe su bili skroz drugciji.

----------


## Ivana i Leon

pozdrav svima,

vidim da je ova tema bila aktualna prije puno godina, ali ipak želim svoje iskustvo i mišljenje podijeliti s vama.
Ja sam rodila prije skoro 5 mj, hitnim carskim jer se beba nije spustila u porođajni kanal. Rodila sam na Sv.Duh. I sad kad malo čitam o tome vidim da im je u proceduri mučiti žene do kad stvarno više ne mogu. Beba je prvo dijete i imala sam predivnu trudnoću, inače sam voditeljica orijentalnog plesa i plesala sam u granicama do kraja  i vodila tečaj. Ujutro mi se naćeo vodenjak i u 15h su me moji potjerali u bolnicu. Bila sam otvorena 3 cm sa laganim trudovima. Možda bi tako i ostali da mi odmah nisu prikopčali drip. Jer sam se dobro otvara pa brzo će to. Međutim na kraju sam 12h ležala na lijevom boku, nisu mi dali da se pomaknem i cijelo vrijeme drip  i ctg. Na svu sreću bio je muž sa mnom te smo se na kraju uspjeli izboriti za carski. Iako je do mene bila cura koja je 20 sati imala trudove pa onda carski. Uglavnom beba se nije spustila u porođajni kanal iako sam bila otvorena 8 cm. E sad, ako toliko forsiraju prirodni porod koji sam i ja željela najviše na svijetu, zašto su me nagovarali na epiduralnu, citat sestre "nećete vi izdržati, uzmite sad dok ima vremena,nije gužva".Inače sam sitna i mlada pa mae valjda odmah procijenila. I zašto mi nisu dali loptu, lagani ples bokovima, hodanje ili nešto? Nego ležanje na lijevom boku i to je to. Netko je napisao dobro da pojačanim trudovima se ništa ne događa ako je beba zaglavljena u kanalu negdje, a nisu mogli do nje da je isprave. Možda da su mi dali više slobode bilo bi sve u redu. Ipak sve i je prošlo u najboljem redu s bebom i sa mnom. On se nije ni najmanje namučio, pitam se što bi bilo da su ga na vakuum vukli isl.

----------

